# 1 Week Post-Vesectomy



## aston

Divorced almost 3 yrs now and had my vasectomy last week Friday. I have to say I feel grrrreat! Interestingly the hardest part was not feeling anything but suddenly smelling burning flesh and seeing smoke in the operating room while "Dr. Kutzyernutzov" was snipping my lines.

I do have to say I lost a few potential girlfriends, which I'm totally ok with. I don't know why some people make you feel like you're comitting genocide by having a vasectomy. Hello I already have 2 amazing kids (boy and girl) and I'm no longer looking for more. Besides I don't see myself changing diapers when I'm in late 30's or 40's. Also kids are expensive. 

This hombre is happy!! Anyone got a vasectomy recently?


----------



## 06Daddio08

I had mine almost a year ago now, at the tail end of my marriage. When we split 3 months later I was rather upset but now I'm glad I had it done.

I also have 2 kids and cannot see myself raising another of my own in the future. I'm okay with meeting someone else who has children ... but no more baby making.

My procedure went well, although the doctor told me to sit on ice for a week, I of course was the one getting the kids from school. Lol.


----------



## EleGirl

aston said:


> Divorced almost 3 yrs now and had my vasectomy last week Friday. I have to say I feel grrrreat! Interestingly the hardest part was not feeling anyting but suddenly smelling burning flesh and seeing smoke in the operating room why "Dr. Kutzyernutzov" was snipping my lines.
> 
> I do have to say I lost a few potential girlfriends, which I'm totally ok with. I don't know why some people make you feel like you're comitting genocide by having a vasectomy. Hello I already have 2 amazing kids (boy and girl) and I'm no longer looking for more. Besides I don't see myself changing diapers when I'm in late 30's or 40's. Also kids re expensive.
> 
> This hombre is happy!! Anyone got a vasectomy recently?


The lost girlfriends are probably because those women were looking for a man/husband to have a family with. They want their own children. You cannot provide this to any woman now. So women who opt to date you will be the ones who do not want any (or any more) children.


----------



## thunderstruck

aston said:


> Interestingly the hardest part was not feeling anyting but suddenly smelling burning flesh


You haven't lived until you've smelled the insides of your guys getting BBQ'd. 

Welcome to the blank-shooters club.

:gun:


----------



## aston

06Daddio08 said:


> I had mine almost a year ago now, at the tail end of my marriage. When we split 3 months later I was rather upset but now I'm glad I had it done.
> 
> I also have 2 kids and cannot see myself raising another of my own in the future. I'm okay with meeting someone else who has children ... but no more baby making.
> 
> My procedure went well, although the doctor told me to sit on ice for a week, I of course was the one getting the kids from school. Lol.


YUP! Friday was my turn to ge the kids too! After my vasectomy I popped pain killers, went grocery shopping, picked up both kids (separate schools) brought them home, made them dinner, gave them baths, read them bedtime stories and put them to bed. THEN I iced my nuts! All the time Ex texting asking how my procedure went?.....


----------



## aston

thunderstruck said:


> You haven't lived until you've smelled the insides of your guys getting BBQ'd.
> 
> Welcome to the blank-shooters club.
> 
> :gun:


Thanks! Rather shoot blanks than a nuke that will require an IMF loan to keep up payments lol.


----------



## aston

EleGirl said:


> The lost girlfriends are probably because those women were looking for a man/husband to have a family with. They want their own children. You cannot provide this to any woman now. So women who opt to date you will be the ones who do not want any (or any more) children.


Which I'm totally fine with. I just think the motivation to be in a relationship with a person should not be procreation or filling a matrimonal role. It should be because you genuinely want to be with the person.
People like that make women look like opportunists who see men as a check/meal ticket and sperm donor.


----------



## thunderstruck

aston said:


> Thanks! Rather shoot blanks than a nuke that will require an IMF loan to keep up payments lol.


I'm with you on that, brother. Don't worry about the few gf's who ran off. I'm sure that many more women will love the fact that you've taken care of your own business.


----------



## aston

thunderstruck said:


> I'm with you on that, brother. Don't worry about the few gf's who ran off. I'm sure that many more women will love the fact that you've taken care of your own business.


I'm actually glad it's happening. Lets me filter down .


----------



## GinnyTonia

aston said:


> Which I'm totally fine with. I just think the motivation to be in a relationship with a person should not be procreation or filling a matrimonal role. It should be because you genuinely want to be with the person.
> People like that make women look like opportunists who see men as a check/meal ticket and sperm donor.


Congrats on your successful surgery! 
Happy humping! (Too much?)

I wouldn't judge those women too harshly. The desire to procreate is very strong in some to the degree that a vasectomy or not wanting children would be a deal breaker even if most other aspects of the relationship are copacetic. In the same vein, a prospective wanting children would be a deal breaker for me. I just can't give that to anyone else and I'm not willing to risk future resentments no matter how well we clicked in other ways. 

You did save everyone, including yourself, some frustration or even possible heartbreak, so that's another bonus.


----------



## Pbartender

I had mine nearly 13 year ago. It was arguably the best $200 I ever spent.


----------



## Entropy3000

aston said:


> Divorced almost 3 yrs now and had my vasectomy last week Friday. I have to say I feel grrrreat! Interestingly the hardest part was not feeling anything but suddenly smelling burning flesh and seeing smoke in the operating room while "Dr. Kutzyernutzov" was snipping my lines.
> 
> I do have to say I lost a few potential girlfriends, which I'm totally ok with. I don't know why some people make you feel like you're comitting genocide by having a vasectomy. Hello I already have 2 amazing kids (boy and girl) and I'm no longer looking for more. Besides I don't see myself changing diapers when I'm in late 30's or 40's. Also kids are expensive.
> 
> This hombre is happy!! Anyone got a vasectomy recently?


Certainly your choice and a big one. If I was your friend I would have advised against it. There is a good chance you will regret doing this down the road.

The thing is you may find a woman and then decide you want to have a child with her. 

But I hope this works out for you. Because ... it's done and it has to.

I got a vasectomy when I was 26. I have since regretted it. But that is me.


----------



## angelpixie

Happy World Vasectomy Day!!


----------



## Dollystanford

Vasectomy? SCORE!!!!


----------



## Pbartender

Entropy3000 said:


> Certainly your choice and a big one. If I was your firend I would have advised against it. There is a good chance you will regret doing this down the road.
> 
> The thing is you may find a woman and then decide you want to have a child with her.
> 
> But I hope this works out for you. Because ... it's done and it has to.
> 
> I got a vasectomy when I was 26. I have since regretted it. But that is me.


When X and I were making the decision to have mine done, the same concern came up... What if we later decided we wanted to have more kids?

In the end, we decided that were plenty enough kids out there already who _didn't_ have parents. If we ever got to the point where we wanted more children to love and raise, then we can always adopt.

I still hold that opinion... I don't need to make more children to teach them and raise them and care for them as my own.


----------



## Entropy3000

Pbartender said:


> When X and I were making the decision to have mine done, the same concern came up... What if we later decided we wanted to have more kids?
> 
> In the end, we decided that were plenty enough kids out there already who _didn't_ have parents. If we ever got to the point where we wanted more children to love and raise, then we can always adopt.
> 
> I still hold that opinion... I don't need to make more children to teach them and raise them and care for them as my own.


Oh, very nice of course. But you lose the option of having one that is biologically yours. I thought the same way a long time ago. I am just saying I changed my mind. Many do.

Most people also never consider that down the road they would be with a different person. Not my case but this happens a lot.

It is just often a bigger step than many realize.


----------



## GinnyTonia

Entropy3000 said:


> I got a vasectomy when I was 26. I have since regretted it. But that is me.


Did your dr try to talk you out of it?


----------



## Kolors

Got mine at the start of this year, best couple days of uncomfortable that I have ever had to endure.


----------



## Entropy3000

GinnyTonia said:


> Did your dr try to talk you out of it?


I don't recall. Long time ago. I just know at least for me it was not really thought through. And I am not critisizing anypne for making this choice. I am just offering up that there are those who later regretted making this decision in their 20s. I have come a long way since I was 26. I had been married right at three years then. I was totally clueless back then about being a parent. I had a step daughter and a daughter. Plenty for right then. Actually more than I was ready to handle. But I did not have the benefit of lifes experience to know how I would ultimately feel about children. I very much viewed my step daughter as my own as far as being her father. However as I have gotten older, I do regret I did not have at least another of my own biological children. I think this would be especially important to someone who has been divorced. Indeed having a vasectomy might seem like a great way to be a bachelor and I could undertand ones views of relationships changing. But I can also see that changing yet again.


----------



## aston

Entropy3000 said:


> Certainly your choice and a big one. If I was your friend I would have advised against it. There is a good chance you will regret doing this down the road.
> 
> The thing is you may find a woman and then decide you want to have a child with her.
> 
> But I hope this works out for you. Because ... it's done and it has to.
> 
> I got a vasectomy when I was 26. I have since regretted it. But that is me.


Thanks! The difference between us though is that you did it at 26 more than likely without having much life experience. I did it at 34 haven been married with two kids and divorced (the divorce of which cost me half a million bucks). So no, no regrets now and none in the future .


----------



## aston

Dollystanford said:


> Vasectomy? SCORE!!!!


Amen! :smthumbup:


----------



## aston

Pbartender said:


> When X and I were making the decision to have mine done, the same concern came up... What if we later decided we wanted to have more kids?
> 
> In the end, we decided that were plenty enough kids out there already who _didn't_ have parents. If we ever got to the point where we wanted more children to love and raise, then we can always adopt.
> 
> I still hold that opinion... I don't need to make more children to teach them and raise them and care for them as my own.


and the reality most people are too politically correct to admit is the cost of raising children is pretty damn high!


----------



## thunderstruck

GinnyTonia said:


> Did your dr try to talk you out of it?


My (Catholic) Doc tried to talk me out of it. Even tried to throw in a little scare - "I have to warn you that some men can't perform after a V. They lose desire b/c they know they can't reproduce any longer."

No, that hasn't been an issue. Not even close.


----------



## larry.gray

aston said:


> and the reality most people are too politically correct to admit is the cost of raising children is pretty damn high!


Really? I never thought of it as inexpensive!


----------



## arbitrator

*Had mine done not long after my second son was born! Good move on my part ~ just had to wait for the three weeks of tests to indicate that there were no swimmers around any more!*


----------



## Abra-Brie

Aston,

Congrats on your surgery. I agree, there are probably some women that are thinking of future babies and figured being in a relationship without that possibility isn't something they wanted. Aren't you glad you found out? 

Please guys, just remember safe sex still matters. There are diseases you just don't want to get.

Abra-Brie (posing as Dr Brie in this post )


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Nothing but congratulations for you,Aston!! I'm glad your recovery is going smooth.


----------



## aston

Abra-Brie said:


> Aston,
> 
> Congrats on your surgery. I agree, there are probably some women that are thinking of future babies and figured being in a relationship without that possibility isn't something they wanted. Aren't you glad you found out?
> 
> Please guys, just remember safe sex still matters. There are diseases you just don't want to get.
> 
> Abra-Brie (posing as Dr Brie in this post )


A vasectomy is no excuse for reckless behaviour


----------



## brokenbythis

aston said:


> Divorced almost 3 yrs now and had my vasectomy last week Friday. I have to say I feel grrrreat! Interestingly the hardest part was not feeling anything but suddenly smelling burning flesh and seeing smoke in the operating room while "Dr. Kutzyernutzov" was snipping my lines.
> 
> I do have to say I lost a few potential girlfriends, which I'm totally ok with. I don't know why some people make you feel like you're comitting genocide by having a vasectomy. Hello I already have 2 amazing kids (boy and girl) and I'm no longer looking for more. Besides I don't see myself changing diapers when I'm in late 30's or 40's. Also kids are expensive.
> 
> This hombre is happy!! Anyone got a vasectomy recently?


SMART MAN you are. I am done with kids too and quite frankly if and when I get into a serious relationship with a new guy, I hope he's had the snip, then we both don't have to worry.

If only my idiot ex husband had your state of mind! He is so stupid he got some 30 yo skank pregnant (while we were married).

Kid # 3 to baby momma #3 and I was the only one he was married to. Our son is 9. My ex is 45. He doesn't want it but she's going to sue him for child support. He'll be out of pocket about $250,000 - yes that's* quarter of a million bucks *- by the time the child turns 18. Because we tried for a few years after we had our son, and nothing happened the half-wit "didn't think he could get anyone pregnant".

I can't even look at him anymore without wanting to laugh.


----------



## brokenbythis

thunderstruck said:


> My (Catholic) Doc tried to talk me out of it. Even tried to throw in a little scare - "I have to warn you that some men can't perform after a V. They lose desire b/c they know they can't reproduce any longer."
> 
> No, that hasn't been an issue. Not even close.


Religion and health care do not mix, that makes me angry to hear a medical professional saying that.


----------



## arbitrator

brokenbythis said:


> Religion and health care do not mix, that makes me angry to hear a medical professional saying that.


*I know the feeling! Back when I visited with my primary care physician, in order to secure a referral to go see a network urologist to perform the procedure, he did his absolute damndest to talk me out of getting the procedure done, primarily on the grounds of "Well, if you were to somehow lose your kids or come to marry someone else one day, wouldn't you like to maintain the ability to father children?"

I wouldn't take "No" for an answer! Got the referral from him and had it done within the very same week!*


----------



## Forever Changed

I'm thinking about getting one, 36 y/o, 1 child.

I'll keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## BeachGuy

Had mine back in early '09. I was 46 at the time. I certainly don't want any more kids. Nothing to it except the burning smell others mentioned! I never took any pain meds or anything. Doc cracked me up during....apparently was having a bit of an issue with "snagging" what he wanted to cut and said "Well if I can get this left *** out of your throat, we can proceed."

Dang right! Sucker was hiding!!!!


----------



## thunderstruck

Forever Changed said:


> I'm thinking about getting one, 36 y/o, 1 child.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread!


You're young, and with only 1 kid...give it a lot of thought. 

Don't do this unless you know without a doubt that you don't want kids with ANY woman. In my case, I was 40 with 2 kids. I knew it was time to shut down the production line.


----------



## arbitrator

*My older brother drove me to my vasectomy appointment up in the Med Center in Houston, as the Urologist didn't want me driving back home afterwards.

Anyway, that worthless-assed brother of mine, who had had one of those very same procedures done on him in his earlier years, seemed to intentionally find every damned pothole on the highway that he could find, and then just looked over at me, grinning like a possum!

At least he seemed to derive some form of innate pleasure from my post-procedural experience!*


----------



## aston

arbitrator said:


> *My older brother drove me to my vasectomy appointment up in the Med Center in Houston, as the Urologist didn't want me driving back home afterwards.
> 
> Anyway, that worthless-assed brother of mine, who had had one of those very same procedures done on him in his earlier years, seemed to intentionally find every damned pothole on the highway that he could find, and then just look over at me, grinning like a possum!
> 
> At least he seemed to derive some innate pleasure from my post-procedural experience!*


thats just evil :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator

aston said:


> thats just evil :rofl:


*Loved that guy to death. Lost him 3 years ago to ill health. How I wish that he was still around to so lovingly torment me!*


----------



## GTdad

Entropy3000 said:


> Certainly your choice and a big one. If I was your friend I would have advised against it. There is a good chance you will regret doing this down the road.
> 
> The thing is you may find a woman and then decide you want to have a child with her.
> 
> But I hope this works out for you. Because ... it's done and it has to.
> 
> I got a vasectomy when I was 26. I have since regretted it. But that is me.


You may well be past the point of considering this, but there's always reversals. I had one, four kids ago.

They're expensive and painful but hell, that's kids in general.


----------



## COGypsy

I'll just point out as well that a vasectomy can be a very desirable trait in a partner. In fact, it's practically a dealbreaker in my book. I always insist on at least two kinds of birth control. I have an IUD, any partner of mine has to pony up as well with either a vasectomy or condoms.

Of course, I'm at a stage of life where if guys haven't had kids yet, they're going to make darn sure they aren't going to have any going forward.


----------



## aston

GTdad said:


> You may well be past the point of considering this, but there's always reversals. I had one, four kids ago.
> 
> They're expensive and painful but hell, that's kids in general.


No reversal...hell NO! lol Already have two kids I'm 10000% content with and growing with.


----------



## aston

COGypsy said:


> I'll just point out as well that a vasectomy can be a very desirable trait in a partner. In fact, it's practically a dealbreaker in my book. I always insist on at least two kinds of birth control. I have an IUD, any partner of mine has to pony up as well with either a vasectomy or condoms.
> 
> Of course, I'm at a stage of life where if guys haven't had kids yet, they're going to make darn sure they aren't going to have any going forward.


TO your point, it's narrowed my dating pool but I'm 100% content wiht that. Quality over quantity.:smthumbup:
Even though the girl I'm seeing at the moment is giving me more headaches than smiles.


----------



## COGypsy

aston said:


> TO your point, it's narrowed my dating pool but I'm 100% content wiht that. Quality over quantity.:smthumbup:
> Even though the girl I'm seeing at the moment is giving me more headaches than smiles.


Oh lots of things narrow the dating pool. Interests, kids, location....any number of things limit our dating pool if we're trying to find a good match. Plus, kids are one of those things that are pretty black or white. You have them or you don't. You want them or you don't. They aren't really something you can tolerate for long in a steady if you're not 100% into them (or the idea of them).


----------



## aston

COGypsy said:


> Oh lots of things narrow the dating pool. Interests, kids, location....any number of things limit our dating pool if we're trying to find a good match. Plus, kids are one of those things that are pretty black or white. You have them or you don't. You want them or you don't. They aren't really something you can tolerate for long in a steady if you're not 100% into them (or the idea of them).


A vasectomy pretty much cuts to the meat though (figuratively speaking that is). If that doesn't scream "I don't want anymore kids or kids at all" then I don't know what does .
As I get older I want to enjoy life with the kids I have now and also by myself.


----------



## arbitrator

aston said:


> *A vasectomy pretty much cuts to the meat though.*


*Aston: Please don't use such arcane phrasiology ~ because as a voluntary "victim," of that procedure, the mere thought of it still makes me cringe like Hell!*


----------



## aston

arbitrator said:


> *Aston: Please don't use such arcane phrasiology ~ because as a voluntary "victim," of that procedure, the mere thought of it still makes me cringe like Hell!*


The smell of burning flesh and smoke in the room still makes me cringe :lol:


----------



## COGypsy

Errrr......how often are you in a room with burning flesh and smoke?? 

:lol:


----------



## COGypsy

aston said:


> A vasectomy pretty much cuts to the meat though (figuratively speaking that is). If that doesn't scream "I don't want anymore kids or kids at all" then I don't know what does .
> As I get older I want to enjoy life with the kids I have now and also by myself.


Eventually you don't even have to scream it. It's just a nonstarter. It's easy enough to find out and then move on to the next lucky contestant. Especially with the kid thing because that's just a common "get to know you" date question. I ask pretty early on if guys have or want kids. If either answer is yes, I just say "great chatting with you--bye now". It's just one of many things that it takes to make a good match.


----------



## aston

Interestingly it seems 40 yrs old women like me more lol


----------



## Kukuy

aston said:


> This hombre is happy!! Anyone got a vasectomy recently?



i got mine while my last kid was cookin' and i never looked back  I llike you already have two wonderful kids and i dont see myself wanting to make one... I was under anesthesia for it, and aside from a little of stitch discomfort, i have no regrets about it!

the one regret i do have:
deciding to change my daughter's diaper on the floor with my legs spread out about a week after the work was done... a baby heel to the newly-worked on boys was NOT pleaseant! PSH! 5 yrs later i still cringe a little at the pain that was endured that afternoon...


----------



## aston

Kukuy said:


> i got mine while my last kid was cookin' and i never looked back  I llike you already have two wonderful kids and i dont see myself wanting to make one... I was under anesthesia for it, and aside from a little of stitch discomfort, i have no regrets about it!
> 
> the one regret i do have:
> deciding to change my daughter's diaper on the floor with my legs spread out about a week after the work was done... a baby heel to the newly-worked on boys was NOT pleaseant! PSH! 5 yrs later i still cringe a little at the pain that was endured that afternoon...


HA! I'm with you on that! I tried the squat rack at the gym a week after.....not recommended!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

aston said:


> Interestingly it seems 40 yrs old women like me more lol


Of course! Baby days are DONE for most of us 40 and over!


----------

